

“Mum and the Sothsegger”: Game of Thrones and Medieval Poetry (2014) - pepys
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/06/15/mum-and-the-sothsegger/

======
DrStalker
This article is from 2014, so don't worry about having missed some episodes
when it t ells you the season finale is tonight.

